# glass or acrylic tank?



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a 6 gallon acrylic tank (Eclipse) and I really like it... I am considering getting a 20 gallon and am looking at the SeaClear acrylic tank and the Eclipse hood with light and filtering will fit on it... I read in their ad that the acrylic is 17 times stronger than the glass. Also, there are no seams in the acrylic and acrylic is much lighter.

So... what are the benefits to having glass instead of acrylic?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Glass is cheaper, period in my mind if you're willing to pay for acrylic do it


----------



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

Acrylic is lighter, stronger, has better insulating properties, and transmits more light. Meaning you can see through it more clearly.
The only down side I see is that acrylic does scratch easier, but that can be dealt with.
Glass tanks are cheaper more readily available.
Assuming you have the bit of extra $$, get acrylic.


----------



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks... I'll be staying with the acrylic then... I just wanted to make sure I was making the right decision.


----------



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

Actually, acrylic tanks are only worth their moneys' worth if its 60+. 
A 20G glass and a 20G acrylic will only have a 10-20 pound difference, but it'll cost alot more. 
I'd go for glass, since its cheaper and more readily available.
Acrylic is more expansive and really is only any good when you have a very large tank. 
It scratches very easily, and large scratches DO NOT come out.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You can get different shapes with acrylic. Besides the weight, thats the big selling point of acrylic.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

it's very durable as well, not that you'll be cutting it but my friend does it all the time


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

acryllic has its downsides... scratches is a big one... for that reason alone I won't get an acryllic tank... I've seen people accidentally scratch acryllic WAY too easy to make it a constant burden on the tank. Save the dough and get a little bigger tank with the saved money.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

You can get a 29 gallon glass kit for about the price of a 20 gallon acrylic kit.


----------

